# Pipe Brand Thoughts



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Folks,

I've never posted over here before.... as a matter of fact I think it has been a year or so since I posted on the cigar side (before the "puff" happened). Anyhow....

I've enjoyed smoking a pipe for a long time but have recently began really trying to get educated and begin exploring the pipe side. I want to purchase a new pipe but I'm struggling with brand differences and price. This is probably a really stupid question but...

I have a Peterson that I love. It is probably the best pipe I own. I've been told in the past that Dunhill is THE BEST pipe. What would be the ~$300 difference in the two? What is it that makes smoking a $300-400 pipe better than a $80-100 pipe like my Peterson?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

The age old question, does an expensive pipe smoke better than a cheaper one. There are some advantages to spending a little more on a pipe.
It's up to personal taste and what you like. I have a $30 Stanwell that stands with my more expensive ones, the fun in the chase.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Odds. I think a Dunhill has a much greater chance of being the finest quality smoking pipe you own vs anything else - and that's what you're paying for. It's certainly not looks in the case of Dunhill, but isn't that the classic English gentleman way, with an appreciation for the highest quality but shunning the ostentatious?


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I think looks do have a lot to do with it, as does the quality of the briar used and if a pipe is handmade and inspected or machine made. I would expect a Dunhill pipe to be flawless and only have the best briar used.

I am really impressed with Stanwells as well, as I recently got one.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

On the subject of Dunhills, I read somewhere that they are no longer oil cured. Does anyone know if this is true, or if the person who said it was just...blowing smoke?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

burritosdaily said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've enjoyed smoking a pipe for a long time... ...I have a Peterson that I love. It is probably the best pipe I own...


So, given your experience, what is it you like so much about the Pete compared to the other pipes you own? What other pipes do you own and how/why do they pale beside the Peter?

What Pete model do you have?


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> So, given your experience, what is it you like so much about the Pete compared to the other pipes you own? What other pipes do you own and how/why do they pale beside the Peter?
> 
> What Pete model do you have?


I have three pipes. I bought the most recent in 2001 but all three were bought new within about 3 years of each other. I have a Stanwell, GBD, and Peterson - all bent. Sorry, I am not sure on specific models. I do remember that the Stanwell and GBD were only around $30-40 new and the Peterson was $80-90 new.

I prefer the Peterson because it burns better... and I do like the Peterson System. I just can't figure out what would be $200-300 better about a pipe than this one. Obviously I have never smoked one but I am wanting to get something and just wrestling with what should come next.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

burritosdaily said:


> I have three pipes. I bought the most recent in 2001 but all three were bought new within about 3 years of each other. I have a Stanwell, GBD, and Peterson - all bent. Sorry, I am not sure on specific models. I do remember that the Stanwell and GBD were only around $30-40 new and the Peterson was $80-90 new.
> 
> I prefer the Peterson because it burns better... and I do like the Peterson System. I just can't figure out what would be $200-300 better about a pipe than this one. Obviously I have never smoked one but I am wanting to get something and just wrestling with what should come next.


Stanwell makes some smallish featherweight briars that fall into the $50-range; I think they look great and smoke well but they are light and can burn hot without minding your slow-sip-puff technique - I have two and like them a lot. Coincidentally, I have a GBD zulu ($15 used) and it is similar to the Stanwells - light, good smoking and modestly sized. I would guess your Pete weighs half-again more than the Stannie or the GBD and, maybe, it's larger? If you have a featherweight (say, 1.25/oz or less) I wouldn't make it a basis for comparison to anything except another featherweight.

As far as production pipes of typical size and weight go, Petes are pretty much rock solid. I am not fond of how Peterson dips pipes, leaving nasty tasting stain inside the bowl, but that's what they do. Like everyone else said, don't expect 5x the price of a Pete to produce some kind of miracle smoking characteristics. For 5x the price of a Pete, expect a clean bowl, a non-laquered finish, perfect drilling in a whistle-free unrestricted straight or bent pipe and some REALLY handsome wood carved as concept or classic. $500 Dunhill? You still fill it, light it, smoke it, clean it and store it the same way.


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

MarkC said:


> On the subject of Dunhills, I read somewhere that they are no longer oil cured. Does anyone know if this is true, or if the person who said it was just...blowing smoke?


I'm pretty sure Radice stopped oil curing not too long ago, although it's a stretch of anyone's imagination to confuse Dunhill with Radice.

To the subject at hand, I believe it was an interview with Mr. Nording where he said that the difference between his $80 pipes and his $400 pipes is purely aesthetics.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

On the dunhill curing thing, I have heard that too. From what I understand oil curing is done to remove everything they can from the wood so the pipe is sweeter on the first few smokes, and some speculate that they stopped because of increasing quality of briar from suppliers (maybe the suppliers started doing a better job of boiling the briar before sending it to pipe manufacturers). A lot of pipe carvers still do oil curing, though, and then there are those who believe it is pointless if the wood has already been properly boiled and dried (Erik Nording for one, and apparently Dunhill for two as examples).


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

I am really looking carefully at Stanwell pipes currently available. I am looking for a recommendation from anyone who has a Stanwell. Please share what pipe it is and how it smokes. I look forward to hearing your thoughts on them.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Stanwells are fine pipes. I bought two - a Legend and a Golden Danish. Neither was very expensive and both smoke very well. I bought the horn shapes and they're very well balanced. I don't think you can go wrong with a Stanwell. Interestingly, the sandblast on the Golden Danish is one of the nicest I've ever seen. Shows a nice grain pattern.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

$300 pipes are for guys who aren't able to modify airways. I have two Dunhills one from '64 and the other from '71. I also have about 80 pipes all of which have had the airways tweeked. Of those, less than 10 don't live up to my expectations for various reasons. The rest smoke basically the same as my Dunnies.


----------

